# Longines Hydro Conquest with 3 hands



## hydrosnail

A couple of days ago I bought the Longines Hydro Conquest with 3 hands which has the reference L3.642.4.56.6. There is an other model L3.641.4.56.6 which seems to be a bit smaller in diameter.

I wanted a watch which was truly water resistant nice looking, enduring and automatic.

I bought this watch because I had a limited budget of about 1000 $. So other brands like Omega or Rolex where out of reach. I thought about a good Seiko, but as I am Swiss I just had to have a swiss watch ;-)

Let me give you an impression of this watch:

Specs:

Price: In Switzerland 1150 CHF (~1000 US$)
Face: black
Hands: 3
Movement: Automatic caliber L633 (eta 2824-2) signed Longines
Bracelet: stainless steel
Glass: Sapphire (coated for anti reflection)
Crown: Screw-in
Case: Screw-down
Water resistance: 30 Bar

Impressions (of course subjective)

The watch is sturdy and sportive with a touch of elegance. Specially the crown and the back of the case look nice to me. The readability in the night is from ok to good. Better than my Tissot T-Touch.
The accuracy as far as I measured it in the few days I possess the watch is good. In a non-representive test of only 24 hours I have a minus of 4 secs.
The bracelet's clasp is not made for diver suites as there is nothing to quickly enlarge the bracelet.

When I stepped trough older postings about the HydroConquest I noticed some lack of information about the caliber which bears the name L633. After some research I found detailed specs at Longines which I present here:

Frequency: 28'800 A/h
Diameter: 11.5" - 25.6 mm
Height: 4.6 mm
Winding: automatic
Power reserve: 38 hours
Accuracy: -6 +14 sec/day
Base calibre: ETA 2824/2
Jewels: 25
Weight: 165 gr. (with bracelet)

Source and more specs: Longines

The brand Longines

Reading older threads I got the impression that Longines is not very well known outside Switzerland. But here it is a brand with a good reputation. Not as Blancpain or Ulysse Nardin. But very very close to brands like Omega or Rado (talking about reputation). Like many swiss brands it also belongs to the Swatch Group.
Longines is even one of the oldest swiss watch manufacturer and had its 175th jubilee last year. When I was a kid I used to watch every skiing race and Longines was just the watch company (well, among others I guess) which was responsible for timekeeping.

Conclusion:

My first diver watch looks nice and seems to be of very good quality.

Everything I can judge is of fine workmanship (haven't seen the inside yet).
All this you get for a reasonable price for a real old traditional swiss watch brand.

A picture (from timebooth.com):


----------



## TheOptionMaster

Longines used to be popular along time ago in the US. Currently Longines is very popular in the ASIA countries. Nice watch.


----------



## EAT 2824

I really like that Longines, when you find the time, you think you can post some "in the flesh" pictures of it?
How do you think it compares to a SMP?

CHEERS!


----------



## hydrosnail

First a correction, the bracelet has a fast ajust for diver suits.

@2824:
Here you can see some picture of my new Longines. I am not a very good photographer, so believe me the watch looks nicer in reality :-d


Unfortunately I do not know the Omega Seamaster. So I cannot compare. But I could imagine that there is a difference in quality mainly for the movement as the SMP has an own caliber and costs quite a bit more.

But I am convinced that the Longines Hydro Conquest is at a very high level concerning quality. It has a standard movement but the whole watch as far as I can see from its outside is very nicely crafted.

Have a look at the pics :-!


----------



## rnp614

Is the black dial a reflective black or a flat black? In one of those pics it almost looks gray to me (the 3rd from the right).

Any wrist shots?


----------



## hydrosnail

I wouldn't call it a reflective black. There must be a concentric or radial pattern on the dial which under certain light conditions reflects the light. But I would call the black closer to a well saturated flat (matt) and it is definitively black.
The grey you can see on my picture is unnatural and must be due to my very poor photographic equipment!
I must also ad that the glas has an antireflective coating, so more light arrives directly on the dial.

cheers David


----------



## EAT 2824

Thank you for the pics David!
The watch looks awesome.
Congrats.

MM


----------



## MyGuernica

Hi!

Your shot were awesome! I was thinking of buying the same stuff earlier, only become (undecidedly) diverted to the chronograph version...and the Grande Vitesse chrono is nice too!

Heard in other review stating that it is a heavy watch, ain't it? Personally, the heavier, the better to me!

Mind me asking, but how is Longines compared to TAG Heuer, in terms of the branding and prestige? I just want to know, if u can help me out.


Anyway, your Longines is one damn good watch!

Thanx dave.


----------



## Anon

MyGuernica said:


> Heard in other review stating that it is a heavy watch, ain't it? Personally, the heavier, the better to me!


Yep! I have the chrono-quartz version and it weights for 190 grams (full bracelet). I never happen to "loose" its presence on my wrist...

At first I didn't like its caseback design (might feel like harsh to some) but due to its heaviness, it gives me a nice feel of "hey I'm here!"...


----------



## dienstuhr

Nice watch! I like it alot.

Can you tell me if the adjustable bracelet links are screwed in or fixed with pins? Also, does the bracelet have solid or hollow end links?

Thanks and great review.

d.


----------



## acspecv

Nice write up and pics. I have been looking at the Hydro Conquest for awhile, and am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the chrono version. Having a hard time deciding which to go with though, the blue or black....:-s


----------



## Ginner

I have the blue and I love it! You really can't go wrong with either colour.


----------



## Markino

Hello!
I'm thinking to buy the Hydro Conquest too...
Can you answer some questions, please?
How much is it thick? Its weight?
What about the accuracy after some months?


Many thanks!
Marco


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Markino said:


> Hello!
> I'm thinking to buy the Hydro Conquest too...
> Can you answer some questions, please?
> How much is it thick? Its weight?
> What about the accuracy after some months?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Marco


Hello Marco!

The watch that this reviewer has is the bigger version. It is 41mm in width, and it is 12mm thick, although it seems to look a little thinner than that. From what I can infer, it is a heavy watch. As for accuracy, the reviewer stated above that his was running -4 seconds a day.

Regards:
-Aaron


----------



## fasyl

Bought the Black one a few weeks ago and I love it too. It's very classy and sporty and screams quality. So far accuracy is about +7 sec/day but should hopefully get better with time. My Oris TT1, which I love too, doesn't get any wrist time since I got this piece!:-!


----------



## TagTime

acspecv said:


> Nice write up and pics. I have been looking at the Hydro Conquest for awhile, and am pretty close to pulling the trigger on the chrono version. Having a hard time deciding which to go with though, the blue or black....:-s


Same thing here, but if i would go for it, most likely it will the blue one. Don't see many blue dials. My dilemma is auto or quartz.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

TagTime said:


> Same thing here, but if i would go for it, most likely it will the blue one. Don't see many blue dials. My dilemma is auto or quartz.


A few pics that may help you decide--

On the wrist this past winter:









And hanging out inside, away from the snow:


----------



## fasyl

hydrosnail said:


> The bracelet's clasp is not made for diver suites as there is nothing to quickly enlarge the bracelet.


Little correction here if I may, there is actually a diver extension on the bracelet. It is sort of hidden inside the clasp. Once you get the hang of it, you can easily extend the size of the bracelet to put above a diving suit for example.


----------



## esm

great watch IMO. tried it on a few weeks ago and was quite pleased with its look and quality.
it does look like a Rolex Sub for me though. what do you think?


----------

